# Install Chrome on FreeBSD



## nuklear (Nov 11, 2015)

For installing Chromium on your FreeBSD type the following steps as root:

```
# pkg install chromium
```

For correct operation, shared memory support has to be enabled
in Chromium by performing the following command as root :


```
# sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```

To preserve this setting across reboots, append the following
to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```

Remember the executable for Chromium is /usr/local/bin/chrome, not /usr/local/bin/chromium.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 11, 2015)

nuklear, why do you keep posting superfluous information here? You only have two threads on this board, and both reproduce information that users are almost certainly already aware of, since it's given to them when they install and execute the programs. It is the user's responsibility to pay attention to what they're doing when searching for and installing software.

If you miss a post-install message, you can always view it again with `pkg info -D [package_name]`. Granted, www/chromium doesn't have this information in its post-install message, like it should. That would call for a bug report to remedy the oversight. In the long run this thread isn't going to do anyone any good, as it's just going to get buried where no one will ever find it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 11, 2015)

This is a copy/paste of what message displayed by `/usr/local/bin/chrome`.  nuklear what is your goal of posting this information if it's already produced when you run the command?


----------



## nuklear (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought that informations would be useful to everyone, without going crazy to find them especially for the newbie. I do not understand what I did wrong? And why the informations should be unnecessary? In my opinion any information may be helpful. If you think this thread is useless you can erase it, so I'll rewrite it in another forum since it is useful to me!
P.S. I did believe this forum was for all and not only for geeks...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2015)

nuklear said:


> P.S. I did believe this forum was for all and not only for geeks...


It is for all.  The responses might sound stern, but read them again and you'll see that they are trying to help not just you, but others who use the forums.  People here have varying degrees of experience and familiarity with English, and these can lead to misunderstandings.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm sorry if my response sounded stern.  I've seen professionally time and time again that duplicate information spread in different places causes trouble.  Rarely do the duplicates get updated when things change.  I do agree it should be a pkg-message requirement to display this as running `/usr/local/bin/chrome` from a GUI after install may lead the user to miss out on the sysctl(8) setting.  I opened PR 204470 with a simple patch for the Chromium maintainer to add output so it will be up to them.


----------



## hukadan (Nov 11, 2015)

My two cents here. Your topic title is misleading (I thought at first it was about installing the actual Chrome on FreeBSD). May be you should change it to "Install *Chromium* on FreeBSD" which is more accurate.


----------



## nuklear (Nov 11, 2015)

If the reason is that, iI'll are right, but iI type these little howtos for me because iI forget very quickly but for others too.However I do not understand where is the problem if there are reproduced information. "Melius abundare quam deficere" said the ancient Romans ...


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 11, 2015)

nuklear said:


> I do not understand where is the problem if there are reproduced information.


It's nice you want to help out, but more information means finding the useful bits is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## nuklear (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok ok everybody criticizes me so this place isn't for me now. See you later. Bye bye


----------



## sidetone (Nov 11, 2015)

nuklear meant to be helpful. I didn't see anything wrong with his/her post.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 11, 2015)

sidetone Yes but it's too small a post that will get lost to obscurity quickly. junovitch@ was on the right track with his comments.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 11, 2015)

More time is spent discussing whether it should be posted or not.


----------



## nuklear (Nov 11, 2015)

sidetone said:


> nuklear meant to be helpful. I didn't see anything wrong with his/her post.


Sidetone, thank you. 


sidetone said:


> with his/her post.


I'm a man


----------



## tingo (Nov 11, 2015)

nuklear, people replying in this thread have tried to help you, by explaining that simply posting "post-it reminders" with no context only adds up to noise and doesn't help anyone (other than the person who wrote it).
If you want to share something with others in this forum, try to write it in a way that others reading it understand the context (what are you writing about?) and your suggestion / solution (how to do something).
If you want to write reminders to yourself, you should write it somewhere else (a personal blog, website or even a text file).
I hope this helps, and welcome "onboard" with FreeBSD.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 11, 2015)

Everyone keep in mind that, as already has been stated, these are English only forums and many new users do not speak English as their native language. Some new users are not only new to FreeBSD but are not familiar with how forums work in general. Please try to be considerate and respectful when attempting to help or steer a user in the right direction.

junovitch@ has offered a patch as a fix. With that said, I'm closing this thread from further participation.


----------

